# In todays Daily mail - Ozzy Croc!!!!!



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

For all the Daily Star readers out there who may have missed todays Daily Mail :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Crocodile Brutus shocks tourists in Adelaide | Mail Online

Steve


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

The_Elemental said:


> For all the Daily Star readers out there who may have missed todays Daily Mail :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Crocodile Brutus shocks tourists in Adelaide | Mail Online
> 
> Steve


i dont read any papers because there all full of crap lol but that is incredible. im shocked the young kid only said holy crap, i reckon id have a few more choice words than that lol


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn I never saw that when I was living in Adelaide!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Brown trouser time, springs to mind........


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it me or do you reckon hes prob bigger than 18ft too?

Must have been well hungry to go after that little bit of kangaroo meat.

Awesome pic tho!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Bigger than 18 foot or not i doubt it weighs "Two-ton" and more like it arm was taken off buy another male crocodile....

Just putting that in because papers are full of crap :whip:

Great pic tho that definitely is a big croc :2thumb:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Just to say, the croc. was in the Adelaide River in North Australia. Adelaide is too far south for crocodiles to survive.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## boa mad (Jul 3, 2007)

i think its fake me surley the head of the croc is bout 5ft or 6ft so it wouldd be a monster croc 20ft easly like and i dnt know how far south a croc can take but if tigersnake is correct least i can tell all me m8s i was ryt its fake like lol


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Strange that there are no drops of water coming from its body, it looks very dry.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*croc*

pic look's fake to me look at the size of head to the human's body with stick


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Pic looks like a fake, outline of the croc is all wrong against the backdrop. Likely the pic was of a croc jumping up and a bigger/closer croc/CGI pic is grafted on.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

if that crocodile is real it must be over 20ft


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

this is another saltwater crocodile caught it was 23ft long and thats the truth. and it doesnt look half as big as that 18ft crocodile


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

boa mad said:


> i think its fake me surley the head of the croc is bout 5ft or 6ft so it wouldd be a monster croc 20ft easly like and i dnt know how far south a croc can take but if tigersnake is correct least i can tell all me m8s i was ryt its fake like lol





kettykev said:


> Strange that there are no drops of water coming from its body, it looks very dry.





scottishsany said:


> pic look's fake to me look at the size of head to the human's body with stick





Nix said:


> Pic looks like a fake, outline of the croc is all wrong against the backdrop. Likely the pic was of a croc jumping up and a bigger/closer croc/CGI pic is grafted on.


For all you doubters out there, here's some video ‪In Search Of Brutus The Giant Crocodile‬‏ - YouTube

There's an even a bigger one in the river :gasp:

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

The Dominator haha....20ft thats a big croc!!

I dindnt think the picture was fake but I think it is still a bit of a trick of the camra!!

Great to see these large crocs in there natural envoroment.

Good link :no1:


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> The Dominator haha....20ft thats a big croc!!
> 
> I dindnt think the picture was fake but I think it is still a bit of a trick of the camra!!
> 
> ...


I didn't think is was a fake either, everyone in the picture is looking up.

Always wanted to go on one of these trips ever since a mate of mine told me about them when he lived in Darwin.

He never went on one as he's s:censor:t scared of water and boats (probably crocs aswell), ironically he use to work for the Australian coast guard :bash:

Steve


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow i didn`t think the pic was a fake either as like said already all the people were looking up. Having just seen the video on UTube as well convinces me for sure. That is one big croc by anyones standards.:notworthy:


----------

